# Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "A Hard Day's Night" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "A Hard Day's Night" - Choose your favourites...*

View attachment 105898


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Beatles - "A Hard Day's Night" -

""A Hard Day's Night" is the third studio album by the Beatles, released on 10 July 1964, with side one containing songs from the soundtrack to their film of the same name. The American version of the album was released two weeks earlier, on 26 June 1964 by United Artists Records, with a different track listing.

In contrast to their first two albums, all 13 tracks on A Hard Day's Night were written by John Lennon and Paul McCartney showcasing the development of their songwriting talents. The album includes the title track, with its distinct opening chord,[4] and the previously released "Can't Buy Me Love", both transatlantic number-one singles for the band.

The title of the album was the accidental creation of drummer Ringo Starr.

Musically, A Hard Day's Night eschews the rock and roll cover songs of the band's previous albums for a predominantly pop sound. Side one of the LP contains the songs from the movie soundtrack. Side two contains songs written for, but not included in, the film.

"A Hard Day's Night" is the first Beatles album to feature entirely original compositions, and the only one where all the songs were written by John Lennon and Paul McCartney. Lennon dominates the songwriting, being the primary author of nine out of the thirteen tracks on the album, as well as being the lead singer on these same nine tracks (although McCartney sings lead on the chorus part of the title track which otherwise is strictly Lennon territory). Lennon and McCartney co-wrote "I'm Happy Just to Dance with You", while McCartney wrote "And I Love Her", "Can't Buy Me Love", and "Things We Said Today". This is also one of three Beatles albums, along with "Let It Be" and "Magical Mystery Tour", in which Starr does not sing lead vocal on any songs.

"A Hard Day's Night" was voted 307th on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the "500 Greatest Albums of All Time"."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

"A Hard Days Night" -






"I Should Have Known Better" -






"If I Fell" -






"I'm Happy Just To Dance With You" -






"And I Love Her" -






"Tell Me Why" -






"Can't Buy Me Love" -






"Any Time At All" -






"I'll Cry Instead" -






"Things We Said Today" -






"When I Get Home" -






"You Can't Do That" -


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

One of my favourite albums. Saw the film four times in one day. In Glasgow in 1964 you could go to the cinema and stay all day for the price of entry. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> One of my favourite albums. Saw the film four times in one day. In Glasgow in 1964 you could go to the cinema and stay all day for the price of entry. Ah, those were the days.


One of my favourite albums. Saw the film four times in one day. In Halifax in 1964 you could go to the cinema and stay all day for the price of entry. Ah, those were the days.

I wonder just how many of us the world over sat in cinemas and watched the film four times in one day...


----------

